
Show HN: DropConfig – version-control and hosting for your configuration files - dimitry12
https://www.dropconfig.com
======
dimitry12
Hi! We are Clay and Dzmitry, and we built
[https://www.dropconfig.com](https://www.dropconfig.com)

DropConfig is a version-control and hosting for configuration-files. Our goal
was to liberate constants from the code and let them live their own separate
lives. DropConfig does that and requires no new infrastructure and no new
dependencies in your code.

After working on many projects over the years, we noticed that every time we
hand the project off, we reinvent a super-simple "back office" UI allowing
users to change some aspects of application "on-the-fly".

For example:

\- language-translation files

\- web-widgets settings (IDs, colors etc)

\- temporary banners ("down for maintenance", "new release" announcements)

\- CSS rules

After talking to our friends we realized that other developers run into the
same problem all the time. For them, for ourselves, and for you HN, we built
DropConfig :)

DropConfig is for all cases where you have a JSON configuration file, which is
updated more often than you are comfortable making app-releases. Think of it
as something between Firebase and Github: immediate availability of Firebase
yet change-audit and access-permissions of Github. Plus speed and reliability
of CDN.

